# Error 127: The specified procedure could not be found.



## jakeurban2000

Hi,

I instaklled an configured a netgear router then belkin network adaptor, in devices it says its working properly, however, I can not see any icons in 'Network Connections' wondow, when i try to start the 'wireless zero configuration' it will not start and the message 

'Could not start the Wireless Zero Configuration service on Local Computer.
Error 127: The specified procedure could not be found'

appears

Please help!


----------



## johnwill

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation
Wireless Zero Configuration


_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## jakeurban2000

thnaks for that, but the problem is that 'Wireless Zero Configuration' will not start, when u attempt to start it a little window pops up saying 'Could not start the Wireless Zero Configuration service on Local Computer. Error 127: The specified procedure could not be found'

jake


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



If that doesn't do it, you may have a corrupted Windows installation. Perhaps a repair installation would fix it.

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## jakeurban2000

Hello, i really appreciate your help. Just to clarify, you are suggesting that type into the little black box, (i.e. the thing which pops up after start , run, CMd?)

1- netsh int ip reset reset.log
2 - netsh winsock reset catalog
?

everytime i try to 'start' netwrok connection or the 'wireless?? (cant rember the rest, but its in the last email) it just keeps giving the error 127 message
out of curiosity, what is error 127?
Thnks for your time 

jake


----------



## johnwill

Yes, type the bold text into the command prompt box.


Error 127 appears to be a DLL entry point error.


----------

